# hoyt alphaelite or pro comp elite



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

hey guys i am hooked up with hoyt through my local dealer and i am looking in to getting a strictly target bow. im 16 going on 17 and am ready getting in the shooting tournaments hard now that i can drive and make my own money. i was wondering i shoot all ibo and i was wondering what bow would work best for 3d and maybe some spots. i like spirals and have shot them so tht isnt a issue but the pro comp is slower and speed is a must in ibo so im open to opinions thanks.


----------



## jjf41380 (Mar 26, 2005)

I shoot an alpha elite for both indoor spots and 3d. I have two of them. I turn one down and shoot heavy arrows for inside. My 3d alpha elite is set up at 65lbs, 28.5 draw, 345 grain arrow and i get 310 fps out of it


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

oh sorry i guess i forgot to mention my specs. i am a 29 inch draw and i can only pull 60 pounds for my class in ibo so shooting heavier weight on a pro comp wont be a option for me. thanks for the reply jj41380


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

any opinions????? i need some help on a decision


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Have you shot spirals before? Both bows shoot amazing and are going to be at or near the top of alot of different classes this year. If you like shooting spiral cams i would go with the procomp. The alpha elite will give you a little more speed and a cam with more valley/letoff. Just really depends which cam you like. 
I shoot a AE and love it. I shot spirals well just didnt like them so i shoot the AE.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Vantage Elite Plus. I know it's not a "new" bow but it's actually one of the fastest target bows Hoyt has made. Realistic IBO speed is around 332 fps. 29"/60# with Spirals is 314 fps with 300 gr arrow, 307 fps with 320 gr arrow, or 300 fps with 340 gr arrow. I love the VE and VE+!!!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Despite what the specs say the Vantage Elite Plus with Spirals is faster than the Alpha Elite with #2 cams (which is what you would be shooting). VE+ is also longer ATA, has less let-off, and just more fun to shoot IMHO........


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks for that great info. but since the vantage elite ibo is actually a little faster with spirals, do you think the pro comp and pro comp xl would have faster ibo speeds


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Pro Comp Elite with Spirals would be my choice !


----------



## Dman33 (Jun 13, 2005)

I am shooting a Pro Comp Elite 29" draw with 60# spirals shooting a 318 grain carbon express pro 250 and I am getting 316fps. Pretty darn impessive if you check the specs hoty puts for this bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

that makes up my mind. i am getting a pro comp with spirals but i with my draw what should i get the regular pro comp or the pro comp xl


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

iwannahoyt93 said:


> thanks for that great info. but since the vantage elite ibo is actually a little faster with spirals, do you think the pro comp and pro comp xl would have faster ibo speeds


The Pro Comp will probably be the fastest of any Hoyt target bows at 29" with Spirals. Should be absolutely SMOKIN' fast! Specs very similar to the UltraTec/Elite which were REALLY fast target/3D bows. 

I bet the real IBO speed for the Pro Comp should be somewhere near 335 fps.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Dman33 said:


> I am shooting a Pro Comp Elite 29" draw with 60# spirals shooting a 318 grain carbon express pro 250 and I am getting 316fps. Pretty darn impessive if you check the specs hoty puts for this bow.:darkbeer:


Yeh, that's about a 338 IBO if true 29"/60#. That's smokin' fast for a good shootin' tournamnet bow! Very impressive for sure!


To the OP I personally like the Vantage Elite Plus the best because I don't like the Pro Comp/XL riser geometry. That's just personal preference. I'm sure they shoot fine. If you are good at judging yardage go with the PCE-XL. If you are "OK" at judging yardage go with the regular PCE. 

I assume you shoot YMR 15-17 since you are that age. That is only a 40-yard max so yardage is not as hard as it could be. My advice is to shoot what you are most accurate with unless you suck at judging yardage (but in that case I would still recommend a ton of practicing yardage.......)

Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

At your specs I would go pro Comp for sure...heck at most people's specs mg or target I would go Pro Comp....and I shot a Katera XL for target for 3 years that I loved and shot great. 

But my VE is more forgiving...more stable....and faster. But it's rated slower.... I will have no problem getting 280 from mine on 59.5-60 lbs at 27.75" win my 350 grain arrow. :thumb: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

pro comp would definitely be the way to go


----------



## tgrasshopper (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a Alpha Elite 2011, Spec: 27.5" draw at 60LB with 300gr arrow at 315FPS. I Love it for 3D.


----------



## mossyoak79 (Nov 18, 2008)

Pro comp XL


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 21, 2012)

Just regarding the Pro Comp or Pro Comp XL - I'd say try both if you can. I shoot a 43 pound recurve at the moment, never shot a compound bow so it was a whole new experience for me. I tried a PCE and a PCEXL in the shop, both 60 pound bows, and I found the XL a bit easier to draw. Don't know why, just did. I went for the XL in the end. Maybe if you're used to compounds you mightn't notice. Looking at Hoyt's own specs, they claim with spirals the PCE and PCEXL have identical IBO speeds - yet with GTX cams there's something like a 7 fps difference.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nitrogen said:


> Just regarding the Pro Comp or Pro Comp XL - I'd say try both if you can. I shoot a 43 pound recurve at the moment, never shot a compound bow so it was a whole new experience for me. I tried a PCE and a PCEXL in the shop, both 60 pound bows, and I found the XL a bit easier to draw. Don't know why, just did. I went for the XL in the end. Maybe if you're used to compounds you mightn't notice. Looking at Hoyt's own specs, they claim with spirals the PCE and PCEXL have identical IBO speeds - yet with GTX cams there's something like a 7 fps difference.


I haven't got to run them across a chrono but I was told by a good friend that the Pro Comp with spirals was actually about 10fps faster then the XL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

PCE @ 28.250" - 50 lbs - 318 gr - 286 FPS


----------

